# Oglethorpe county



## Jighead (Sep 24, 2007)

Where's all the Oglethorpe hunters? Because of work I haven't got to go down and bow hunt yet.We have land on Wesley Chapel,anyone nearby.Anybody been seeing deer in the area,and are there any acorns (white oaks) this year?


----------



## Todd E (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a 140 acre tract in Veribest/Vesta area that I have permission to hunt. It is covered w/white oak acorns. Only been once, but sign was abundant.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 24, 2007)

Jighead said:


> Where's all the Oglethorpe hunters? Because of work I haven't got to go down and bow hunt yet.We have land on Wesley Chapel,anyone nearby.Anybody been seeing deer in the area,and are there any acorns (white oaks) this year?


______________________________________
Where at on wesley chapel rd?????????


----------



## Jighead (Sep 25, 2007)

If coming from Lexington on hwy 77 , go up W Chapel, it is the large tract of pines on right  about 1/2 mile to a mile before you get to other end of road. There is an old home place with a small field where you turn into camp, with an old cemetary on right as you go down camp road.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 25, 2007)

I know exactly where you are talking about. Thanks for the info.... by the way, no deer down that way/ Don't waste your time going... let all bucks walk


----------



## Stickman (Sep 26, 2007)

I own a piece of land on Stevens Grove Church rd near Centerville. We are loaded with deer and pigs. Red oaks and water oaks look good. Let those small bucks walk so we can recoup some genetics since the N.C. hunters shot everything that walked. Pay attention for the road hunters too. Good luck!


----------



## Todd E (Sep 26, 2007)

SMan,

Are you near the Walker's place ?


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Stickman said:


> I own a piece of land on Stevens Grove Church rd near Centerville. We are loaded with deer and pigs. Red oaks and water oaks look good. Let those small bucks walk so we can recoup some genetics since the N.C. hunters shot everything that walked. Pay attention for the road hunters too. Good luck!



I just got in a club on the corner of Stevens grove and centerville rd....Haven't been down to do much scouting though.


----------



## BIG RANDY (Sep 26, 2007)

*Hey Arrow3*

just so you know Stickman's property backs up to our lease.


----------



## Robbie101 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hunted one time on our lease in Oglethorpe and seen one, but she busted me  ........... got alot of nice pix though. First season there, but have seen some really nice pix of some that come off our property last year........


----------



## Stickman (Sep 26, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> I just got in a club on the corner of Stevens grove and centerville rd....Haven't been down to do much scouting though.



I am familiar with your club. They are a good bunch of guys. I visit with them often during the season. I believe that everyone in the area is QDM minded.


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gotta good doe off our lease on monday. Could have taken at least one more, but chose notta to.............


----------



## parkerman (Oct 4, 2007)

I hunt in Oglethorpe as well on my buddy's land in Crawford, off Smoky Road.


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 6, 2007)

does any one know if it rained down there any considering the fact that we had great chances to get some food plot med's...


----------



## Todd E (Oct 6, 2007)

Enough to settle the dust...........

for a lil' while.


----------



## bdpost (Oct 10, 2007)

Stickman- you know I'll let them walk- more like the bucks will put up with me tromping around. Sorry didnt stop by Sunday, pressed for time (wife is still mad at me!) I'm sure I'll catch up with ya. I hope it rained out there, the birds are having a field day with my dust plots.  Red oaks dropping and some of the whites are loaded but green.


Hey Arrow3 & big randy does your lease run down to Bethesda Church and buffalo mill? Did a bunch of thining all over the area this past year. 
I'm off buffalo mill. 
 for rain!
Everyone have a great and safe season!! 
Cant wait for the 20th!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 10, 2007)

bdpost said:


> Stickman- you know I'll let them walk- more like the bucks will put up with me tromping around. Sorry didnt stop by Sunday, pressed for time (wife is still mad at me!) I'm sure I'll catch up with ya. I hope it rained out there, the birds are having a field day with my dust plots.  Red oaks dropping and some of the whites are loaded but green.
> 
> 
> Hey Arrow3 & big randy does your lease run down to Bethesda Church and buffalo mill? Did a bunch of thining all over the area this past year.
> ...



Yup...Thats us...


----------



## CollinsK (Oct 10, 2007)

We have friends that have land on Centerville Rd. We have been seeing alot of sign on their land. Went Dove hunting there and saw a few good ones moving around. Hogs seem to be growing in numbers also.

Kim


----------



## FireGirl (Oct 13, 2007)

We have land off 77 down near Maxeys.    Saw lots of nice deer through out the summer and starting to see my turkey population grow again too.    Hopefully the big one we keep seeing markings from is still down that way.   Keep getting shots of what we hope are his rearend on the trail camera.   One week to go.....


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 19, 2007)

any rain down that way......


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 19, 2007)

Robbie101 said:


> any rain down that way......


______________________
What part??? Crawford and Lexington.... YES!!! Thursday afternoon, evening, and then another good rain this morning!!!! Plowed all afternoon Wednesday and put down 250 lbs of seed Thursday morning.... I did Good


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 19, 2007)

my seed has been out for about 6 weeks now or so......... notta gonna do nothing......... and isa have no more moneyies....


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 21, 2007)

My club is right outside of Vespa, off of 77.  I was in the woods hunting with my blackpowder Friday evening; and right at 5:00 and then at 6:00 the idiots in the club next to us decided to sight their rifles in right at prime time.   I bet they shot about 50 times right on the other side of the property line about 100 yards from me and they totally screwed my hunt up.  What in the world makes people want to shoot vast quantities of ammunition during evening hunting hours, and why in the heck do guys wait to sight their guns in the evening before the modern gun season opens?


----------



## Goddard (Nov 5, 2007)

We were at our club this past weekend....  One member shot a 5 point at 1:00 after we did a drive through some young pines.    
It seems the bucks are not chasing yet.   Anything else going on your clubs?


----------



## bdpost (Nov 5, 2007)

not much going on at my place, saw a bobcat saturday morning. Seems like I see my neighbors walking around more than the deer But I know they are out there. My brother took a nice doe opening weekend right at dark. I have been hearing lots of shots-mostly two or three real quick. I always thought by the third shot they are running away laughing!
Stay safe!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 5, 2007)

*Glades area*

We saw 6 Friday evening on a powerline right at dusky dark.  All does.  That was all we saw this weekend.  Will be back on Friday to try again.


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 5, 2007)

*re:*



bdpost said:


> not much going on at my place, saw a bobcat saturday morning. Seems like I see my neighbors walking around more than the deer But I know they are out there. My brother took a nice doe opening weekend right at dark. I have been hearing lots of shots-mostly two or three real quick. I always thought by the third shot they are running away laughing!
> Stay safe!




Where is ur place........


----------



## ugaduck (Nov 6, 2007)

Any of yall close to duck pond road.  We just got a new lease there?  Sounds like yall may be close.


----------



## bdpost (Nov 7, 2007)

*buffalo mill rd*

and it is my neighbors behind me. One saturday saw one guy walking the fence line of the property without orange. Then this past Sat watched one guy up a tree fired three shots about an hour later another guy came by. I'm not sure if they shot anything. I dont think they are the same group as last year unless they all have been working on their spanish. Just as long as I dont see them point a rifle towards my little clover plot by the back gate over the fence we'll be just fine.
Stay safe!


----------



## mbyers (Nov 7, 2007)

I hunt in Ogelthorpe near Philomath. Bucks are running. member killed big 11 pt last sunday. several bucks seen chasing. planning a good weekend


----------



## Stickman (Nov 8, 2007)

*buffalo creek*

I haven't seen any deer...just pigs. The deer are all up in the pines looking for anything the pigs haven't destroyed yet.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 13, 2007)

11/13

Need reports from this past weekend if you have any.........
I have been in SC for a week.

I went to the 140 acre tract today for the first time since bow season. Sat in my loc on til around 10 am and didn't see a thing. Got down and started into pines to get to truck and bumped one. Bedded or coming into oaks.....dunno. White oaks are raining. There are about 10 acres of them in one spot. Can't pinpoint any preferred tree. Sign is not what I thought it would be. Found some fresh scrapes, but getting in the "right" spot is a crapshoot. Thought I heared two diff deer grunting, but with all the heavy equip running at a chicken house build made it impossible to be for certain. Went back w/daughter this evening and it was dead !! 11/11 through 11/15 is typical "hottest" time to be in the woods at this location, but I was most disappointed !!! 

What have you observed over the weekend.............????


----------



## bdpost (Nov 13, 2007)

*Not much*

Went Fri & Sat morning didnt see any deer. Went Sun PM saw a doe and yearling at dark thirty. Didnt hear many shots either. Oaks are dropping all over, guess I keep picking the wrong ones!
Stay Safe


----------



## Todd E (Nov 13, 2007)

It seems to me...looking at the big picture...that am hunts are better with the way the temps are. Calling for a "good chance" of showers tomorrow evening. Gonna try my loc-on again tomorrow and stay put til noon or after. If no deer are seen......I'm going back to SC where I feel a lil more confident for hunt results.


----------



## jason308 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hunted the last 3 days in Oglethorpe County......Y'all need to get y'alls hind parts in the woods if you get a chance....I have seen some SERIOUS chasing all weekend long....Young bucks and biguns too.....Saw the MAN yesterday but couldn't get a shot.....Good luck!!!!


----------



## codeeb (Nov 18, 2007)

Where in Oglethorpe do you hunt ? I hunt in Vesta off of 77. I've seen quite a few deer but nothing worth shooting, not even any good size doe. There is one huge body spike that I have seen for the last three weeks .  There is a good size rub on a Cedar Tree right behind my stand that a buck has been working the last 2 weeks.


----------



## jason308 (Nov 18, 2007)

Between Lexington and Comer off 22....


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 18, 2007)

Where at, im in the same place, just wondering how far apart are we..........


----------



## Stickman (Nov 19, 2007)

*eve hunts*

I jumped a decent 10 pointer walking in to my stand sunday eve. Then I saw two does once I got settled in. Hunted in box stand till about 5:45 when a big wild pig showed up with her piglets in tow. I shot her at 80 yards at the base of her head, dropped like a hot rock. Then those little ones thought it was nursing time,...hahahaha. They jumped on her for milk. I had to run em off as I approached. The black sow pig weighed 140 lbs with 1 1/2 cutters. Looks like sausage time at my house.....


----------



## jason308 (Nov 21, 2007)

Been a little slower the last few days...But haven't had a chance to hunt too much either....Maybe they'll get moving after this front comes through and it cools off some..... Maybe it will stay that way for a while too!!!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 22, 2007)

Notta moving much today...... ran one out before light on the way in..........

Then this pm. the wind was just nutty in those funnels........... sounded kinda cool though.....


----------



## Stickman (Nov 23, 2007)

*O.C.*

I am heading out to the flatwoods today......hopefully the deer wil be on the move.


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re:*



Stickman said:


> I am heading out to the flatwoods today......hopefully the deer wil be on the move.



Congrats to your boy (Nathan) on a fine deer!!!!


----------



## Stickman (Nov 24, 2007)

Robbie101 said:


> Congrats to your boy (Nathan) on a fine deer!!!!



Thanks man, we had a great time yesterday. We heard pigs as we got to our stand. We kept hearing them snort, grunt and root all eve, but they were hemmed up in the pines. About 5:40 we heard deer running toward us, two does ran out into the woods road about 40 yrds in front. I grunted at them, then I saw another deer just inside the pines. He turned and then I saw antlers. The buck started trotting toward us but stopped and began running toward the does. I grunted again and he stopped about 50 yds out. I told Nathan to shoot when he got a shot. He shot and the deer hit the ground, but he got up and ran but stood about 30 yds to our right. Nathan shot again, hit the deer, but he ran a few more yards. The third shot hit its mark and he ran into the pines and piled up. Talking about an adreniline dump...

This is his second buck. 15 inches inside and 180 lbs. He is a proud young man. Not bad shooting for a kid to have this all happen in about 10 seconds. I bet the folks across the creek thought it was the O.K. Corral. here's another pic...


----------



## Todd E (Nov 25, 2007)

Haven't been in the woods............

but I can say that they are still out there doggin' does. We just saw a MONSTER 10 pt, about 70 yds behind a doe, run across Hargrove Lake Rd. You just don't know how close he came to running out in front of me.


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone been out lately............


----------



## Ozzie (Dec 6, 2007)

Robbie101 said:


> Anyone been out lately............


I think the peak of the 2nd rut might be this week.  The scrapes on our property off of 77 began going cold about 2 1/2 weeks ago, but last weekend the bucks were hitting them all again pretty hard.  With the messed up warm temperatures we have been having all season, I bet there are still a lot of unbred does out there who will be coming into cycle during December. The new moon is also this weekend so this might be a great time to hunt.


----------

